# Colnago Owners: Hazard a guess?



## angeluci (May 24, 2009)

Hi, seller has this Colnago Dream B-Stay listed as a 55cm. Judging by the gap between the top tube and down tube at the juncture of the head tube, and using traditional colnago measuring as reference; doesn't this look more like a 53cm? Would be interested to know what you thought particularly if you own a Dream 55cm.
Cheers.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to say it is smaller than a 55 and that would be for any bike with gap at the juncture


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

My guess is a 53. I have a 52 and the space between the top and down tube looks slightly smaller.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I say it's a 53. It looks the same as my 53mm Dream. On mine, the distance is about the width of my thumb. You must remember, though, that Colnago measures seat tubes center-to-top. A 53 is the equivalent to a 52.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Mapei said:


> I say it's a 53. It looks the same as my 53mm Dream. On mine, the distance is about the width of my thumb. You must remember, though, that Colnago measures seat tubes center-to-top. A 53 is the equivalent to a 52.


Actually, a 53 is about the equivalent of a 51. I think Colnago provides the C-C measurement in the geometry chart, or at least they did at one point.

I've got a 53 traditional C50 and I'll second, third, whoever is saying it is a 53. The width between the tubes for me is just enough to put my thumb in as already mentioned.

Ask the seller for a headtube measurement. This is usually the tell tale measurement for the frame and the measurement they can screw up the least.


----------



## angeluci (May 24, 2009)

Many thanks for your help people. Will do Fabsroman
Cheers


----------

